# Plowing Subs needed in Baltimore & Silver Spring, MD



## frostypaws1221 (Jan 11, 2010)

We are looking for Subcontractors for commercial snow plowing in Baltimore and Silver Spring, MD. Reliability and Experience a must! If interested, please send e-mail including experience, equipment, and contact information to: [email protected]


----------



## wecsubloc (Feb 7, 2011)

How much are you planning to pay your subs per hour per truck?How fast do you pay your subs for their services?Maybe interested in subing a truck for Baltimore locations.We are fully insured and have over 16 years of experience.2001 F350 7.3,4x4,drw ,and brand new Boss 9'2 v- plow.


----------

